# شريط مجروح عماد انطوان - هانى نبيل - فريق الكرازة حصريا



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
النهاردة جبتلكم شريط جديد جدااااا
فقط وحصريا على منتديات الكنيسة 
شريط مجروح 
عماد انطوان  وهانى نبيل  وفريق الكرازة 
(ايبارشية المنيا وابو قرقاص)
اشهر ترانيم الشريط هى ترنيمة ضنايا 
اللى عملها فريق الكرازة فيديو كليب 
اسيبكم بقا مع الشريط 

 احزانى  عماد انطوان 

ضنايا  جيلان فاروق

عارفنى  مينا سامى

فى وقت فتورى  عماد انطوان

لما تحس عماد انطوان

مديون  هانى نبيل

ياما اخطأت  جون ثروت

يايسوعى  هايدى سامى

يارب الشريط ينال اعجابكم  
صلولى علشان المذاكرة والامتحانات 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*

*كدة تسبقنى وتنزلة ماشى ياعم 

الى سبق 

انا اكتر ترانيم بتعجبنى اوى مديون 

وبموت فى صوت هايدى فى يا يسوعى 

ربنا يوفقهم بجد وعقبال شريطما بقى والترنيمة الجديدة ​*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*




> كدة تسبقنى وتنزلة ماشى ياعم
> 
> الى سبق
> 
> ...


*لازم اسبقك *
*انتى عضوة فى فريق الكرازة والشريط معاكى بقاله قرون ومش عاوزة تنزليه *
*ادينى جيبته *
*وبالتوفيق فى الشريط الجاى *
*وعاوزينه على نفس مستوى ضنايا *​*مش طماعين اهوه*​


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*

*up *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*

ميررررررسى على الشريط يا جو 

جارى التحميل ............. 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## botros_22 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*


جارى التحميل شكرا لتعبك

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (11 فبراير 2009)

*حصريا قبل اى حد...شريط مجروح....ل فريق الكرازه...ملــــــوش حـــــــل...CdQ 128*

حصــــريا قبل اى حد (((مجــــروح)))
ل فريق الكــــــــرازه

هـــــــــــاى عليكـــــــــــو
النهاردة جبتلكم شريط جديد وجامد جدن جدااااا
فقط وحصريا عندنا بس 
شريط مجروح
عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة
(ايبارشية المنيا وابو قرقاص)
اشهر ترانيم الشريط هى ترنيمة ضنايا
اللى عملها فريق الكرازة فيديو كليب
اسيبكم بقا مع الشريط 



*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 41MB
*****




Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y2by0mmyfmd




Track_2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmhkdotj3dm




Track_3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mojtmmwz1nm




Track_4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dmitqnronzo




Track_5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zyyrdznjfew




Track_6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mynjznnyoin




Track_7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zxymc23ouym




Track_8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jqlxzw0oi2w




_ _

يارب الشريط يعجبكو
صلولى كتير عشان خايف من النتيجه
ويلا سى يو فى الموضوع الجاى باذن يســـــــــوع 

+++
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
+++

+++BeBo0o+++




​


----------



## n880 (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا قبل اى حد...شريط مجروح....ل فريق الكرازه...ملــــــوش حـــــــل...CdQ 128*

بجد الرب يبارك حياتك و يستخدمك في خدمته و لك جزيل الشكر من أجل ما تتحفنا بة من الجديد دائمآ .


----------



## anosh (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا قبل اى حد...شريط مجروح....ل فريق الكرازه...ملــــــوش حـــــــل...CdQ 128*

*ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتير على الالبوم ............. ربنا معااااااااااك ​*


----------



## anosh (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا قبل اى حد...شريط مجروح....ل فريق الكرازه...ملــــــوش حـــــــل...CdQ 128*

*ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتير على الالبوم ............. ربنا معااااااااااك ​*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط  مجروح عماد انطوان وهانى نبيل وفريق الكرازة  حصريا*

*تم دمج الموضوعين *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## naro_lovely (11 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا مرسى ربنا يعوض تعبكم ويوفقكم دايمااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## caro/كارو (18 فبراير 2009)

مفيش غير رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك oesi_no 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## ابو الغطس (19 فبراير 2009)

بجد اشكرك وربنا يبركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## ragoooo (19 يوليو 2009)

*يا ريت يا جماعة لو الكلمات للترانيم دي 
ربنا يباركك ويكافيء تعب محبتك​*


----------



## تابت2 (19 يوليو 2009)

سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح معكم ------ اناافتح المنتدي مش لاقي ترنيمه اسمعها ارجو تسهيل الامر


----------



## morad85 (16 مارس 2010)

بجد رائع اوى ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك على الشريط الجامد جدااااااااااا اخوك مراد


----------



## دو دو الرقيقه (24 يوليو 2010)

اجمل ترانيم  شاكرين الافضال​


----------

